# Which Nigi buck do I choose?



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Option one:
Peacemaker *S *B












(wasn't cooperating for rear pic)
Dam: AR 1*M 1*D VEEE90 top 10 1 day test 13' 14' silver juju #990






(8 hr fill) 
http://sinaithunder.com/RoseRear2014.jpg
12hr fill
http://sinaithunder.com/guns-n-roses.html
Sire: *S *B
http://sinaithunder.com/agnus-dei.html
Sires dam: SG 2*M VEVV88 AGS 13' 14' top 10 1day milk test in all 4categories, ADGA top 10 305 day milk test-milked 1187#, 13' 14' JUJU Gold
http://sinaithunder.com/tiqvah.html


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Option two:
Zach *B *S (Blue Eyes)













Dam: 1*M 1*D AR VEVE89, 12' JUJU Silver BF, 13' Gold JUJU Production, milked 8.1 Ibs on a one day milk test (BREED LEADER FOR MILK PRODUCTION-RECORD SETTING!!!) milked #1526 Ibs on 305 day milk test!!! 
http://sinaithunder.com/redemption.html






udder not full!!!
Sire: +*S +*B 
http://sinaithunder.com/augustine.html
Sires dam: on DIA this year milking NEARLY A GALLON A DAY!!! Owner says she will be AR next year. MCH/CH *M *D
http://www.olsonacres.com/Monicas page/Monicas page.html


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I like the 1st one


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

I like the first, his dam has a better udder from what I can see.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I like the first too. He's really good looking for a young buck. Parents look good too.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I like the first one a lot


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

You can buy him then send to CO lol


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Hank you so much! I will definitely take everyone's opinions into consideration! I still haven't made a decision however I will let you all know when I do


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I like the first one way better.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Haha hank-oops 
You know my mom says if you look at the 2nd ones dam last year she isn't all that pretty however this year it's like she's blossomed! She says the buck is basically the ugly duckling and hopefully with a little time he will become a swan... Idk I just can't get past that short little body and narrow escutcheon...


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

But his beautiful blue eyes and fantastic genetics are keeping me from automatically getting #1... Aargh why does this have to be so hard!?!


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Don't look at eye color! It has absolutely no bearing on production!
I would totally get #1.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I agree, if you're looking for quality as far as conformation and production, don't look at eye color. However if you're wanting to just raise cute pets and not get much out of them then I guess you could just look at eye color :lol:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That second one has a very low, narrow escutcheon (that doesn't improve), steep and short rump...it also looks quite narrow. He's very short bodied. I don't want to sound harsh, but in all honesty, I would have wethered him.

If you want a good quality blue eyed buck...don't settle for less. You can have the whole package. And I don't care what anyone says, but color sells, like it or not. Don't lower your quality standards, but trust me, you can find a buck with everything you're looking for including the color you want. They're out there.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

I must be looking in the wrong places lol! I have found some goats that are both conformationally correct and have good milking lines but frankly they were asking to much and the buck didn't even have and *'s... I mean I don't want to spend an arm and a leg just to buy one goat grr... With these goats they are LA'd, milk tested (with very high results), and they have really nice pedigrees, plus she has a very reasonable method of pricing.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

When I went buck shopping I had a list that I wouldn't budge on. Had to be 3 yrs or older so they were height verified, good nature, very good conformation, blue eyes, I wanted pixie or elf ears, good pedigree. They were the musts. I searched for 8 months and found my perfect buck. A few times I found one that had most the points and almost decided to just buy it as my perfect buck wasn't out there.. He was, just not for sale at the time. Now I have him and he didn't even cost that much. The ones I almost settled with were more expensive. We will have our first babies from him in 3-4 months  owned him for 5 months now and he is just perfect! Worth waiting for.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Haha the only problem with my list is when I mail it to people they are all responding saying the same thing... "You are describing the perfect buck!"


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What are your requirements? Maybe we all can keep our eyes open and find one!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I also have to admit I would not personally use the blue eyed boy. Where I live it's actually quite a challenge to find quality blue eyed Nigerians ... they sell so quick! And they tend to be over-priced for their eye colors. So no blue eyes for me yet, haha! I'm holding out hope for the future! :lol:

I wouldn't make blue eyes a deal breaker ... but it's very worth it to wait and hold out for a quality buck. If you really want blue eyes, hold out until you find one that's just as conformationally correct as his peers. They are out there.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I'd buy or use that first buck in a heartbeat!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Well here are some things that I really want:
Good feet and legs (no toe out or hock in)
Leg angulation
Big hips
Long, wide, flat, level rump
Nice topline
Show quality udders
Good capacity
Big teats & good teat placement
Long body


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Blue eyes isn't what I really really want-like I don't have to have them but it was just a nice perk I think I could probably buy a nice blue eyed doe from a local herd and call it good.

2nd boy is out I think he's kinda awkward looking-1st one is a possibility. She has more for sale so I'm going to explore my options before I decide


----------

